# Bye Lucky :(



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

I had to have my very old cat Lucky pts yesterday, she was nearly 22years old and was blind, deaf and then on monday she lost all use of her legs so she couldnt even walk, i couldnt stand to see her in such a state and i thought the kindest thing to do was put her to rest, so i took her to the vets last night, she said i was doing the right thing but you always wonder whether you really are?? She just led there and let them do it, it was horrible my heart actually felt like it was breaking, im only 21 myself and shes always been there all my life - she was my cat, weve grown up together. Its so wierd not having her around anymore and i miss her already  Even Buddy my pup knows something is wrong he was trying to sit on my knee last night when i was crying and trying to lick my tears, its funny how they just seem to know. 
I hope i did do the right thing, she'd been ill for over a year with bad kidneys so i didnt want to put her thru any more pain, i just hope i did the right thing.
This is the worst thing about having pets, it truly breaks your heart, il never have another cat like her, here she is in her younger days how i like to remember her


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I can sympathise with you on this one - We had a cat who we had to have pts when he was 21 because he too was deaf, blind and then lost the use of his legs..

I was only 20 at the time and held him at the Vets untill he went to sleep.. breaks your heart.. 

But at least Lucky will be happy at Rainbow Bridge now, you did the right thing x


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you
yes i held her to the end, i think she knew in a way cos she didnt even put up a fight and she was the most agressive cat ever at one time!
i hope shes happy at the bridge


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bless her, she'll definately be happy now hun.. probably causing mischief with all the other cats that have passed


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

i hope so


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about little lucky - the last thing that you can do for your faithful friends is help them when the time comes and be there for them and you did that - she will always be in your heart. 

Run free at the bridge little lucky xx


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

that is so sad but at least she lived to a good age hun . 
r.i.p lil one


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It sounds as though she had a wonderful life but the time had come to say goodbye. Its very hard but you definitely did the right thing.

RIP Lucky

Sue


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone, it helps to come on here and let things out


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry you lost you baby, RIP little one play happy at rainbow bridge


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks,
iv just picked her ashes up tonight because i had her cremated at the pet cemetary, shes now in my living room looking down on us all, it sounds funny but it feels like shes still with us with her being there, and this way i can always keep her with me untill its my time to go.
I really really miss her tho, hopefully things will get easier over time


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I know how you are feeling i went through the same thing in november with my cat Kaspar he was only 16 but i knew he had to go to the vets his body started shuttting down. I think we all feel in this suituation have we done the right thing. I believe that you know your own animal and they have there way of letting us know enough is enough. Is doesnt make our choice any easier though does it. At 22 you have to think what a loving life She had with you and the memories you will have of Lucky.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh danni
That's so sad, you were very lucky to have had each others love for so long, Take care xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Danni,sorry you lost your mate and how brave of you to take such a decision which she knows was testimony to how deeply you love her


----------

